# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  Love Story

## down to you

Love Story

We were both young when I first saw you 
I close my eyes and the flashback starts 
I'm standing there on a balcony in summer air 
See the lights, see the party, the ball gowns 
See you make your way through the crowd 
And say hello, little did I know 
That you were Romeo 
You were throwing pebbles 
And my daddy said stay away from Juliet 
And I was crying on the staircase 
Begging you please don't go 
And I said 
Romeo, take me somewhere we can be alone 
I'll be waiting, all there's left to do is run 
You'll be the prince and I'll be the princess 
It's a love story, baby, just say yes 
So I sneak out to the garden to see you 
We keep quiet 'cause we're dead if they knew 
So close your eyes, escape this town for a little while 
Oh, oh, oh 
'Cause you were Romeo, 
I was a scarlet letter 
And my daddy said stay away from Juliet 
But you were everything to me 
I was begging you please don't go 
And I said 
Romeo, take me somewhere we can be alone 
I'll be waiting, all there's left to do is run 
You'll be the prince and I'll be the princess 
It's a love story, baby, just say yes 
Romeo, save me, they're trying to tell me how to feel 
This love is difficult, but it's real 
Don't be afraid, we'll make it out of this mess 
It's a love story, baby, just say yes 
Oh oh
I got tired of waiting
Wondering if you were ever coming around 
My faith in you was fading 
When I met you on the outskirts of town 
And I said 
Romeo save me, I've been feeling so alone 
I keep waiting for you but you never come 
Is this in my head, I don't know what to think 
He knelt to the ground and pulled out a ring 
And said 
Marry me, Juliet, you'll never have to be alone 
I love you and that's all I really know 
I talked to your dad, go pick out a white dress 
It's a love story, baby, just say yes 
Oh, oh, oh, oh 
'Cause we were both young when I first saw you

----------


## down to you

هاي اغنيه لتيلور سويفت كتير حلوه وكليبها بجنن شوفوه ع اليو تيوب

----------


## المتميزة

Romeo, save me, they're trying to tell me how to feel 
This love is difficult, but it's real 
Don't be afraid, we'll make it out of this mess 
It's a love story, baby, just say yes 


 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## سماا

thank you very much  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## تيتو

الأغنية حلوة كثير بس بصراحة و من الآخر ما فهمت شغلة

----------


## khaled aljonidee

i don't like the song

thx

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

Thanks

----------


## down to you

العفو...شكرا ع مروركم

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## renah

حلوه كتير؟؟؟؟؟؟ :SnipeR (51):  :Bl (3):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## down to you

> حلوه كتير؟؟؟؟؟؟




انتي احلى :Icon31:

----------


## down to you

:Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------

